# Magic help



## Hadley4000 (Mar 7, 2008)

I am entering some tournaments soon, all of them I will be doing the magic.
Now. My Maggic broke. The only one on ebay is over $20. Rubik's site is out. Cube4you takes too long to ship, and I don't know how to put new strings on.

Any ideas? I'm getting really worried, cause the Magic is one of my best events.


----------



## Todd (Mar 7, 2008)

Pretty sure someone on this site wrote a guide or youtube video on how to re-string your magic....


----------



## pjk (Mar 15, 2008)

Worse case scenario is find someone before the competition to fix it. Surely someone there can fix it in like 20 minutes, and if you meet up the night before, then you should be good. Or you can try restringing it yourself. I find it hard to do, but practice makes perfect. Search the forum for some guides on restringing.


----------



## darkstriker90 (Mar 15, 2008)

I found this site to very helpful:

http://twistypuzzles.com/articles/magic-restringing.shtml

I had to restring mine twice yesterday >.< now it's alright, but I broke 2 strings, so 2 areas have only 1 string..so sometimes the double stringed parts stretch it out of shape...

oh and btw, does anyone know where to get custom magic8 templates/images?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 15, 2008)

darkstriker90 said:


> I found this site to very helpful:
> 
> http://twistypuzzles.com/articles/magic-restringing.shtml
> 
> ...



That site made no sense.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 15, 2008)

I need the same help 
My magic broke also


----------



## darkstriker90 (Mar 16, 2008)

it doesn't?? well it certainly helped me haha..takes me like 20-30mins to restring it now 

@ Lotsofsloths

what do you mean it broke? like is the string broken or did it just "pop" out?

if it's broken, then you must make or buy new strings(cube4you, cubesmith)...if it just popped then you can put it back according to the link in my other post..it helps to use pliers to pull the string back as your fingers aren't as small or agile to handle the tension...


----------



## Jacco (Mar 16, 2008)

Perhaps you could post a picture of it's state right now?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 16, 2008)

Jacco said:


> Perhaps you could post a picture of it's state right now?



It is %100 apart.


----------



## darkstriker90 (Mar 16, 2008)

hmm it's kinda hard to explain here but, to restring it, according to that site, you must first rearrange all the tiles correctly (in the rectangle shape), then you take the first 3, and string it according to their diagrams...you should use pliers to help pull and loop the string into the corner..dunno what else I could say..you can try looking for a youtube video showing how to restring it..but I learned how to restring mine using their diagrams and it was fine..


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 17, 2008)

darkstriker90 said:


> hmm it's kinda hard to explain here but, to restring it, according to that site, you must first rearrange all the tiles correctly (in the rectangle shape), then you take the first 3, and string it according to their diagrams...you should use pliers to help pull and loop the string into the corner..dunno what else I could say..you can try looking for a youtube video showing how to restring it..but I learned how to restring mine using their diagrams and it was fine..




Wouldn't pliers damage it?


----------



## pjk (Mar 17, 2008)

These might be helpful:
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=2843&highlight=magic+restring
http://youtube.com/watch?v=lIej_MvBV5E


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 17, 2008)

I found this page the most useful:
http://cube.garron.us/magic.htm


----------



## darkstriker90 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> darkstriker90 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm it's kinda hard to explain here but, to restring it, according to that site, you must first rearrange all the tiles correctly (in the rectangle shape), then you take the first 3, and string it according to their diagrams...you should use pliers to help pull and loop the string into the corner..dunno what else I could say..you can try looking for a youtube video showing how to restring it..but I learned how to restring mine using their diagrams and it was fine..
> ...



hmm..well if you want you could use ribbon or some type of strong string (I used my broken magic strings lol..but the pliers were more effective..)


----------



## pjk (Apr 10, 2008)

Does anyone know the best technique for unstringing a magic? A couple of strings on mine are dangling loose, and I can't seem to get them out. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2008)

Take a tile on the end, and gently twist it. If you twist it back and forth a bit and are a bit patient, you should be able to get the tile free. Then see if you have better luck removing the next batch of strings. I always keep going until I get to a point where I can understand all the remaining free strings. Sometimes that means taking the whole thing apart.


----------

